# Looking for a Lever Action



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm looking for a lever action to hopefully use deer hunting in brushy areas. I was wondering what caliber and gun model you would recommend. :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Browning BLR in .308 Winchester


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Marlin 1895 in .45/70 or .444


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

30-30 perfect for brushy areas and plenty of power..........get winchester XP-2 or XP-3 shells though


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

wait for a little wile and get a marlin 308mx


----------



## medtronicofborg (Jan 9, 2007)

I use a Henry 45colt with a stout load. Nothing lighter then 255gr. I prefer buffalo ammo cranks them out at about 1400fps. Perfect for brushy shooting. I dropem were they stand.


----------



## drhunter (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm with Remington 7400. Marlin 1895 in 45-70. Plus when you're at the range it's neat to hear the gun go off and then the bullet smack the paper. They say it's the little things that make you smile!


----------



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

I like my Win Model 88 308 cal.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, take a look at the new Brownings. Their really neat, they come
in a take-down verison now.


----------



## Radar1975 (Dec 26, 2006)

Marlin 30-30 i have shot lots of deer with that gun. Short, light, good power, and best of all CHEAP!!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

if you can find one a .375 WIN winchester 94 big bore model, i love mine not alot of kick, but will carry 200yrds max and is far better than a 30-30. i think you can get them in 250grn, but i hunt 200 it's great for brush hunting.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't buy into those guys pushn 30-30's. They do NOT have enough punch. This site has a number of chats about em. Read up. The guys who like em, like em a lot but they just don't go through a shoulder blade and if you push the bushes long enough you will end up with more wounded and lost animals than you will with a real rifle. 308's great. Ive got a BLR and I love it. Marlin 45-70 is a very inpressive gun. 375 is a big step up over a 30-30. I've got a 30-30 and a 32 special and I don't use em very often.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i really wish they made a 303 leaver gun that would be so cool


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

The new BLR's come in 30-06.....very very cool, now thats a serious lever action deer rifle. No matter what forum you go to seems everybody agrees 30-06 and whitetails were made for each other.


----------

